# Problem with m-4



## Houndog (Jan 22, 2011)

While cleaning my M-4 I released the buffer and spring to clean the buffer tube and the buffer retainer came all the way out and now won't stay in. Does anyone know any quick fixes for this? I don't have a crown nut wrench to loosen the crown nut and tighten the buffer tube but will get one if needed. Thanks for any help you can give me.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jan 22, 2011)

The only way it can come out is if your buffer tube is broken or too far back (meaning not screwed in enough). You will need to loosen the castle nut, screw the buffer tube in a bit more (one rotation) and then re-tighten the castle nut. If the buffer tube is broken (chewed around the threads or cracked) then you will need to replace it.


----------



## 8'Duece (Jan 22, 2011)

JAB said:


> The only way it can come out is if your buffer tube is broken or too far back (meaning not screwed in enough). You will need to loosen the castle nut, screw the buffer tube in a bit more (one rotation) and then re-tighten the castle nut. If the buffer tube is broken (chewed around the threads or cracked) then you will need to replace it.



Yep, needs to be turned about another half turn it sounds like so it rests over top of the inside edge of the buffer retainer.

I've never seen a broken extension, but I guess everything is possible.  Use a castle nut wrench as described and get the extension tube resting just on the inside edge of the buffer retainer. Retighten the castle nut assuring that the extension is straight.  While holding the extension tube very tight at the same time wrenching the castle nut too it's absolute stopping point. That should put about 40 ft lbs of torque on the nut.

HTH.


----------



## Houndog (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks,,,,, I was just hoping for a quick fix but I guess I will have to go out and buy a castle nut wrench. (in my first post I put crown nut when I was meaning castle nut.(duh).  I appreciate the help though.


----------

